# Boss TGS600



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Used TGS600. Has had about 5,000# run through it this season with no issues. In good shape. Bought it with no wiring so had to add my own harness but it's been working just fine. Comes with controller, wiring, bed straps. $600. If you're in Ohio I can deliver for small fee to cover fuel and will leave it mounted so you can see it working. If you're outside of Ohio, you'll cover shipping cost.

Selling since I'm picking up a larger spreader for next season.


----------

